# IVF using Clomid vs trying Clomid alone at 42.



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

I have posted this elsewhere, but thought a separate topic might be better.  Does anyone have any views or input that might help us withour decision?

After a failed IUI in September and a natural conception in October last year, followed by a missed miscarriage in December and an ERPC in mid-January after a positive pregnancy test and a scan showed that the mc was still not complete, we decided to have a break from treatment and just try on our own.

Having had no success and finding my cycles were not settling down, last week we had another consultant appointment and have just had the results from the FSH, AMH and Testosterone tests that were suggested.  My FSH has shot up to 19 (it was 6.7 in March last year) and my AMH is only 1.03 (was not tested before).  Testosterone was OK (small consolation, but this was only tested because I mentioned having adult acne and having heard that it's linked to PCOS).

We now have a decision to make.  We were lined up for a round of IVF on my next cycle, as long as AMH came back at > 1.1.  Given my actual results, they are now not recommending we go ahead, although they have said they will let us do it (on Clomid rather than the Menopur/Supracur that I had for my IUI as I'll probably only get 2 eggs at the most regardless of the drugs) if we insist, and are only giving us a likely 7% chance of success.  Apart from taking the donor egg route (which neither of us are keen on), our other option is to try naturally on a high dose of Clomid (4 tablets a day on days 2 to 6 of cycle).

Have any of you ladies any experiences to share?  I'm clutching at straws here as I'm sure there are not many ladies of my age (42 yesterday) and situation.

Hoping that someone here might have some words of advice.

A-M
xx


----------

